# Where can I get an half sheet of starboard locally?



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Make the bulkhead from marine ply. Lighter, stiffer, cheaper. Coat with epoxy and a layer of glass for best results.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Why not just add another section of that same framing material? (I'm assuming that is dimensional lumber??)

I have heard that lowes sells starboard but have not confirmed in person


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

Marine trading post has a pile of cut offs and odd leftover pieces pretty cheap...


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Ant_Legal_Hookers said:


> Marine trading post has a pile of cut offs and odd leftover pieces pretty cheap...


I looked and was quite surprised that they didn't have the piece I needed.

yobat I will check lowes to see what they have.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes Lowe's carries it in some locations, but it's not really intended for what you are looking to do and can't be glassed or adhered with resin or sealer. Your best bet is to do what vertigo said.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Since you guys talked me into it. I went ahead and did quick fit of my wood bulkhead


----------



## southboundchicken (Aug 21, 2015)

Some home depots carry it as well


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I would move it away from the alum fuel cell, even like 1/2inch forward. If it butts up to it, water will stay in contact with the aluminum tank (due to surface tension) and you aluminum tank may start pitting or worse...


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

yobata said:


> I would move it away from the alum fuel cell, even like 1/2inch forward. If it butts up to it, water will stay in contact with the aluminum tank (due to surface tension) and you aluminum tank may start pitting or worse...


Yea, I have to sand the slots alittle more so I can move it away from the tank. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I can get it for you if you still need some. A friend works with it and he has a huge pile of left over parts laying around.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

yobata said:


> I would move it away from the alum fuel cell, even like 1/2inch forward. If it butts up to it, water will stay in contact with the aluminum tank (due to surface tension) and you aluminum tank may start pitting or worse...


And get it up off the sole as well.


----------

